# Missing nVidia ethernet driver for A7N8X-X



## KDKrueger (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey, folks! New here to the forum, and I've got a problem I can't get either Asus or nVidia to help with. 

I'm trying to get my wife's Asus A7N8X-X hooked up to DSL. My own system is an old P3 Dell with far less guts and I got hooked up just fine. But the problem is that the "nVidia 10/100M fast ethernet" controller (for the LAN/RJ-45 port) that came on the Asus motherboard is missing the drivers. We've tried to find them on both the Asus and nVidia sites, but Asus won't admit it exists (the driver or adapter, not the company), and nVidia only seems to support their graphics cards. Asus says I should check with the maker (nVidia), but nVidia says they don't support things sold by other companies, i.e., Asus.

Does anyone know what driver we need and where I can download it? We could really use some help.

Thanx.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try your m/b setup cd


----------



## KDKrueger (Oct 9, 2005)

*No can do...*

Sorry, but we got the system second-hand (in great shape and no problems up to this point) and the only drivers which were included were graphics and sound... no LAN or Ethernet or anything resembling that. I guess the previous owner didn't use the networking capability or DSL.

Any other ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you do not have your manual get it here
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
see if you can see the driver here
http://www.network-drivers.com/companies/891.htm


----------

